# DVC waterside Cabins coming to Wilderness Lodge



## DVC Mike (May 17, 2015)

DVC is adding 26 waterside cabins to the east and west of the Wilderness Lodge looking out onto Bay Lake. Also included with the project are new restaurants and recreation buildings together with new pools and upgrades to existing pools.


DVC Expansion at Wilderness Lodge

.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 17, 2015)

If they charge as much per night as the Bungalows at the Poly, count me OUT.  Though I find the bungalows gorgeous and pretty special for certain (I've been in the about 3 times now), I just can't justify such a chunk of points when I can get a GV at VGF or Aulani for the same price per night…… it will be interesting to watch and see what they do.


----------



## chriskre (May 17, 2015)

Actually this is pretty smart of DVC to build these few units and sell a gazillion points with them.  They don't have to build a gazillion studios that will need to be cleaned and service all those guests and we will all be knocking each other over trying to get those studios with the new bunch of owners.  Then when they sit empty Disney rents them for big bucks.  :annoyed:

Now they are going to do it again at Wilderness lodge.  All those new owners will now have advanced booking and screw up the availability of the cheap points units.  

I'm sure we won't see the effects initially, since people will be booking those bungalows and cabins until the novelty wears off, then begins the fun.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2015)

I'm not sure these will be the same condo association as the existing VWL.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 17, 2015)

Interesting...thanks for the update


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool, but I wonder if they will cost so many points that most people will never see the inside of one


----------



## JimMIA (Aug 11, 2015)

bnoble said:


> I'm not sure these will be the same condo association as the existing VWL.


True, they *could* create a separate association and still have it part of "The Club."  But given past history (THVs at SSR, and the bungalows at Poly), I think it will be the same.

And, I think criskre's point about the new owners with massive numbers of points being able to get regular VWL units for cheap at 11 months is a very perceptive and valid concern.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 11, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Actually this is pretty smart of DVC to build these few units and sell a gazillion points with them.  They don't have to build a gazillion studios that will need to be cleaned and service all those guests and we will all be knocking each other over trying to get those studios with the new bunch of owners.  Then when they sit empty Disney rents them for big bucks.  :annoyed:
> 
> Now they are going to do it again at Wilderness lodge.  All those new owners will now have advanced booking and screw up the availability of the cheap points units.
> 
> I'm sure we won't see the effects initially, since people will be booking those bungalows and cabins until the novelty wears off, then begins the fun.



You have a point...interesting stuff I never thought of before.


----------

